# E-CAD Programme



## Andy_Scheck (6 Juni 2007)

Hallo

Wer könnte mir bei der Auswahl eines E-CAD Programms helfen??

Wer kennt die Firma CIM team aus ulm??

Kennt irgendeiner Freeware???

Mfg andy


----------



## zotos (7 Juni 2007)

Andy_Scheck schrieb:


> ...
> Kennt irgendeiner Freeware???
> ...



http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=76260&postcount=2


----------



## ge-nka (7 Juni 2007)

Andy_Scheck schrieb:


> Kennt irgendeiner Freeware???
> 
> Mfg andy




Tinycad
http://tinycad.sourceforge.net/


----------



## PeBi (7 Juni 2007)

Mit Freeware wird's wohl nichts wenn man professionell und effektiv arbeiten möchte.
Deshalb ECSCAD
http://www.mum.de/mum/default.asp?subportal=Elektrotechnik


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich arbeite seit Jahren mit TreeCad. War am Anfang ein bißchen gewöhnungsbedürftig, da ich aus der EPLAN-Welt kam, aber mit der Zeit ging es. Heute ist das Programm ganz gut zu gebrauchen. Man kann es in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen bestellen, die sich auch nachträglich noch hochrüsten lassen. Dadurch kommt man zwar nicht auf Freeware, aber doch auf einen günstigen Einstieg. Vor allen Dingen : die Hotline von denen ist Klasse ...

http://www.treecad.de


----------



## RMol (7 Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

neben den üblichen Verdächtigen wie EPLAN und ELCAD, die preislich nicht mehr zur Freeware gezählt werden können, könnte ich noch WSCAD empfehlen. 
TreeCAD, wie Larry schon schrieb, ist auch ne feine Sache.
Soweit ich weiß, gibt es von Caddy eine einfache Version, z. T. auch beim "Ich bin doch nicht blöd"-Laden


Das generelle Problem ist bei allen CAE-Programmen immer die Marktpräsenz. Wenn diese Programme professionell genutzt werden sind oft Kundenanforderungen zu beachten.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Juni 2007)

RMol schrieb:


> Das generelle Problem ist bei allen CAE-Programmen immer die Marktpräsenz. Wenn diese Programme professionell genutzt werden sind oft Kundenanforderungen zu beachten.


 
Stimmt !
Wenn man für größere Firmen tätig ist, dann wird einem oft vorgeschrieben, dass die E-Doku mit einem bestimmten Programm zu machen ist. Meißt ist das dann EPLAN oder ELCAD. 
Braucht man die Doku aber nur für sich selbst, dann sieht das schon anders aus ... Normalerweise läßt sich mit den bereits genannten (bis 1000 €) Programmen auch schon eine Menge anfangen ...


----------



## Praios (8 Juni 2007)

Hi,
bei Stromlaufplänen bis 20 Seiten kann man Caddy++ XP von IGE XAO nehmen. Das kostet so um die 49€ und kann alles was man braucht...

Gruss


----------



## zotos (8 Juni 2007)

Die Auswahl eines CAD (mal ganz allgemein) ist immer eine wichtige und zukunftsweisende Entscheidung für Firmen.

Die Freeware Geschichte ist doch super für Schüler, Azubis und für das Hobby. In anderen Bereichen ist  Freeware oder gar  Open Source im Produktiven Umfeld ganz normal.

Also was mir am EAGLE (Platinen Layout Programm) gut gefällt ist das es eine Freeware Version gibt, die zwar stark eingeschränkt ist, mit der man aber gut testen kann. Wenn es sowas von den großen ECAD Firmen gäbe wäre es auch mal nett (vielleicht mit einer Beschränkung auf 5-10 Seiten).


----------



## riesermauf (8 Juni 2007)

Hallo
Bei ELCAD V7.3.1 kann man 8 Blatt und 100 Geräte ohne Lizenz erzeugen.


----------



## TommyG (8 Juni 2007)

Privat

hab ich das Caddy, gekauft bei ELV. 

Die Kollegen vom Schaltschrankbau arbeiten mit E- Plan. E- Plan bieten ne Studentenversion für günstig Geld, vielleicht ist das ne Idee?

Gruß


----------



## bgischel (8 Juni 2007)

TommyG schrieb:


> ...E- Plan bieten ne Studentenversion für günstig Geld, vielleicht ist das ne Idee?...


Hallo Tommy 

nur damit hier nichts falsches stehen bleibt. Die Schüler-/Studentenversion von Eplan Electric P8 kostet kein Geld. Sie ist aber auf 270 Tage limitiert...

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MSB (8 Juni 2007)

... und laut EPLAN-Homepage ist kein Datenaustausch zur "Industrieversion" von EPLAN möglich.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bgischel (8 Juni 2007)

Richtig...


----------



## Hermann (8 Juni 2007)

*Cad*

Von caddy et gibts eine schulversion, einfahc mal nach der homepage googln sich da registrieren und dann downloaden oder zu senden lassen bin mir nicht mehr sicher...

die version kann beliebig viele seiten(habe bisher noch keine beschränkung gefunden) nur wenn man es ausdruckt steht in der mitte vom blatt schulversion ind hellgrau.

das kann man aber auch mit paar tricks "entferen" hab dazu hier schon mal ein thread gelesen einfach mal suchen


----------



## Andy_Scheck (8 Juni 2007)

*Danke*

Erst mal Danke für die Hilfreichen Beiträge, nun kann ich mich mal umschauen,dann find ich bestimmt das richtige...

mfg andy


----------



## floppy (8 Juni 2007)

*Elektrocad 8.0*

Also, ich komme super mit Elektrocad 8.0 der Fa. Aucos zurecht. Ist zwar teuer, aber was die Bedienbarkeit angeht, denke ich es kann sich lohnen!


----------



## Jens_Ohm (11 Juni 2007)

*übersicht*

Eine Übersicht:
http://www.industrie.de/industrie/live/infothek/fachartikelarchiv/ha_artikel/detail/1810438.html

Ich persönlich habe mit ElektroCad von Schmitz das meine gefunden. Preislich ist es mit WS-Cad zu vergleichen. Ist einfach zu bedienen und sehr leistungsfähig.
http://www.elektrocad.de

gruß jens


----------



## HolleHonig (12 Juni 2007)

Andy_Scheck schrieb:


> ...
> Wer kennt die Firma CIM team aus ulm??
> ...



Hallo, ich arbeite mit dem E³ von CIM-Team. 
Der Support von denen ist meistens gut und schnell.
Bei einigen Dingen wird man jedoch auf eine spätere Version vertröstet.
Gut finde ich auch, daß man Funktionen in Skripten selbst schreiben kann.

Das E³ hat sich allerdings noch nicht so in der Industrie durchgesetzt, ist zumindest meine Meinung. Es gibt immer wieder Kunden, die den Schaltplan gerne im Eplan-Format hätten. Und da gibt es zur Zeit noch keine Eportmöglichkeit.

Aber alles in allem bin ich mit dem Programm zufrieden.


----------



## volker (12 Juni 2007)

so dann muss ich aber auch noch ESPlan (früher esp32win) erwähnen.

guckst du auf meiner hp
esp download auf meiner hp

und auch mal hier


----------



## Springbock (15 Juli 2008)

HolleHonig schrieb:


> Hallo, ich arbeite mit dem E³ von CIM-Team.
> Der Support von denen ist meistens gut und schnell.
> Bei einigen Dingen wird man jedoch auf eine spätere Version vertröstet.
> Gut finde ich auch, daß man Funktionen in Skripten selbst schreiben kann.
> ...



arbeite auch mit e3 von cim-team. finde es das beste e-programm. arbeite viel mit den wago und siemens bauteile, e3 hat ne sehr gute datenbank für diese 2 firmen, und die datenbank erweiterung ist sehr simpel.


----------

